# Smoking with Sugarberry (Hackberry)



## Fattygonnafat (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just came across a bunch of fresh Hackberry today.  Beautiful wood.

My first reaction was that it probably isn't good to smoke with, however, after doing a bit of research, it appears that if the wood is properly cured, it actually may be a decent option.  Apparently has a pecan-like flavor, maybe a bit milder, and burns hot and long.  Seems to be a good companion wood for mixing with others.

Anyone have any experience with Hackberry?  

How do you like the flavor?

Any favorite woods to mix it with?

Thanks!


----------



## Carll Martinn (Oct 21, 2020)

I have no experience with this, and I am also looking forward to the experience of other respondents.


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 21, 2020)

not saying ive got my species correct but i was told that a tree i cut down few yrs ago was hackberry. i cut and split it for fire pit. that wood seemed to never dry. a yr later i could burn it and water would come out the end forever. once again disclaimer is not sure if its the correct species.


----------

